# Akonadi 1.4.1



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!

After update Akonadi to 1.4.1 KMail doesn't works anymore because akonadi doesn't start. I rebuild Virtuoso and it is thew same.

Thanks in advance.

P.S.
My system FreeBSD 8.0, KDE 4.5.2

Mitja
------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## achix (Oct 26, 2010)

It seems both gnome-2.30 and kde-4.5.2 suck in FreeBSD. The only difference is that at least with kde you can actually have an environment and work, but even then, besides the very basic, it seems that everything else needs serious configuration/administration/modification in order to work.

But we are part of it, as long as we correctly report or solve problems we will be fine.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> It seems both gnome-2.30 and kde-4.5.2 suck in FreeBSD. The only difference is that at least with kde you can actually have an environment and work, but even then, besides the very basic, it seems that everything else needs serious configuration/administration/modification in order to work.
> 
> But we are part of it, as long as we correctly report or solve problems we will be fine.



It was nothing wrong with my configuration, it was wrong with port which is now updated and it works.
But I agree that KDE or GNOME is not the same as is on Linux.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2010)

Since FreeBSD is not a GUI-oriented operating system it should not a big surprise that you will have to do some things yourself.. This will always be a fundamental feature of the rigorous dividing line between the FreeBSD 'console base OS' and GUI ports. Seen from my perspective (I use FreeBSD as a server OS, except for one XFCE laptop), this is a blessing. And getting XFCE to work wasn't hard either


----------

